
Justice Dept Files Suit Against Company for Not Hiring Americans - mudil
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017/09/28/doj-files-suit-against-company-for-allegedly-not-hiring-americans.html
======
aslkdjaslkdj
So I assume they'll also go after the Trump Organization then.

[http://www.npr.org/2017/07/20/538387033/trumps-private-
clubs...](http://www.npr.org/2017/07/20/538387033/trumps-private-clubs-in-
florida-are-seeking-visas-for-foreign-workers)

